# Never shot 3D - how many arrows per target?



## oldfella1962 (May 11, 2013)

I've came across all kinds of links to 3D archery, but I can't find an answer to my question: how many arrows do you shoot at each of the targets? One, two, three, even four? 

Also, what will be my maximum shooting distance in the longbow category? 20 yards, 30 yards, even further? 

Right now all I've practiced is up to 20 yards, all my backyard can handle. Also, can I shoot from my knees? Most of my practice is sitting on a bucket (how I will hunt) or on my knees. Is this allowed? 

Call me crazy, but off my knees is much more stable for me. 
Anyway, someone help me out here!


----------



## alligood729 (May 11, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> I've came across all kinds of links to 3D archery, but I can't find an answer to my question: how many arrows do you shoot at each of the targets? One, two, three, even four?
> 
> Also, what will be my maximum shooting distance in the longbow category? 20 yards, 30 yards, even further?
> 
> ...



20 targets per round, one shot per.....I believe 25yds is max for traditional shooters. You can shoot from your knees, on your back, upside down if you can, as long as some part of your body is touching, or straddle of, the stake....I'm just yakkin of course, but....yes, you can shoot from your knees, if you are on the stake. But, unless it's a hunting style shoot, there will be targets that can't be seen from a kneeling position...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 11, 2013)

Or if you shoot like me and Alligood you may need more than one arrow per target.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 11, 2013)

Awesome! My first shot is generally the best out of a group of arrows - I have no idea why though. It sure sounds like fun.


----------



## olinprice (May 11, 2013)

High lonesome in gibson has a shoot Saturday and destiny farm has one Sunday in Thomson come on out and shoot


----------



## alligood729 (May 11, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Or if you shoot like me and Alligood you may need more than one arrow per target.



 ummmm, yes.....


----------



## DoubleRR (May 12, 2013)

Oldfella1962...watch out for those two (Alligood and GaBuckSlammer)....they will get ya' hooked on 3D's....


----------

